# Goodbye Sushi



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Goodbye baby Sushi, I've had you for 10 months and you just recently turned 1 year old. You survived petco, Ich, and Finrot and I thought nothing could take you down and I'm still not sure exactly what did, but whatever did it, it happened quickly. From a baby through every betta I will ever get I will never forget you.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

SIP Sushi  
I just had my 1st betta pass a few weeks ago. His name was Sushi too. It still makes me sad to think about it. It was so sudden. he was fine when I went to bed at around 1am (cuz I told him goodnight and turned off his light) but when I woke up at 8am he was gone. he hadnt shown ANY signs of sickness. I feel guilty cuz I dont know how it happened and I wish I could have prevented it.
I have a new fish now (Chum--my avitar) hes pretty awesome but I find myself worrying over every little thing now. Its been 10 days now and I find myself checking on him non-stop and testing his water all the time and eye-balling every little scale on him to make sure there are no changes. its maddening.
Im so sorry for your loss. I know people say "its just a fish" but thats cuz they just dont get it I guess.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

I treated Sushi the same way after I lost my first betta but than I cooled off and now I feel really guilty because I think I could have saved him, I sent a member I message on what I should do than forgot about it cause it was night and I went to bed than in the morning I found her floating near the top either dead or nearly dead, than later she was gone. I feel like if I stayed up an hour later (how long it took for the member to replay) I could have saved her or at least given her a fighting chance.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

well we can beat ourselves up with what-ifs but unfortunately it wont bring them back. sure wish it could. Im just tryin really hard to make sure Chumlee has everything he needs/wants and when its his time I will know I did the best I could for him. again, sorry for your loss. Our sushi's are swimming together now...


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I guess your right, I just... well good luck with Chumlee


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

hope u feel better soon. Mine has been gone about 3wks but it still makes me sad if I think about it too much


----------

